# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  A Hero of Our Time by Mikhail Lermontov

## sperk

Amazon.com: Russian Classics in Russian and English: A Hero of Our Time by Mikhail Lermontov (Dual-Language Book) (Russian Edition) (9780956401045): Mikhail Lermontov, Alexander Vassiliev: Books

----------

